# What may you need to know about me.



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

This Blog, has some other purposes than just accomplishing the title. With this, I'm not trying to make myself egoscentrist, or anything else. Just trying to share experiences. I have loved halloween, since I was really young. I was never afraid of monsters or ghosts, just attracted to them. I loved to draw pumpkins in my notebooks when I was in 1st grade, and loved to go to walmart in Halloween time to buy the typicall Halloween paper decorations. I remember when I was small, there where no props and less mechanical props. It was all about the costume. I enjoyed this day even more with the years, that when I was in third grade, I made my first Halloween Party with a Haunted House. It was a total success. I made the same friends that had assisted to the party to be the "stars" of the Haunted House. I had a small backyard. and I usually made those things there, since it already was creepy enough. 

I got many of my inspiration to my Haunted Houses and exhibitions, form Disney's Haunted Mansion. It was and is an awesome and extremely creative ride for me. That way of doing everything in a "strange" but still victorian way, was, I think, I little beginning for that "Tim Burton" style. 

Last year I had joined the Halloween Forum. It was recomended to me by alucard8888 a great friend I think. I met him since I wanted to see some Donna the dead videos. Anyway, I have always wanted to make such elaborate props such as the ones I see here, but I live in Mexico, so getting the stuff you use is difficult here, since Haunt Industry is not as good here as in U.S.A. I introduced "Trick or treating" and Halloween decorating to my neighborhood. The only one selling local Halloween stuff in the city is walmart. But I have to wait every year till we go in September or October, to go to U.S.A. and marvel myself with what you, the ones living there, have in your local stores. I remember, as a child, staying hours in Party city, seeing all the Halloween stuff, and buying some of it. I remember Target's Jack o' Laterns, (which are not sold in Mexico) and many other fun stuff. 

Suddenly, one day, there it came. Spirit Halloween store. The store I wished for. I daydreamed that some day I would do props such as the ones in the Haunted Mansion, Ghosts, a bride, talking skelletons, haunted Gargoyles, haunted Busts, changing portraits, etc. It all suddenly came and was created, for the common Halloween shopper. And now, I can make my dreams come true. My imagination now has somewhere to base on. So this year, I was thinking, I have a gemmy witch and many ghosts, some portraits I painted(10, which I always put in a Hallway) and some busts, and some tombstones, and a great Dr. Phobic costume, so what should this year be about? I wanted the Beheaded Bride, so then the solution would be a wedding, but then, I saw the pirate. Gemmy's pirate. and so, I said, will the pirate marry her? what about the witch? then there will be no dungeon for her. So then, I had an Idea, that hit me in my head. why don't a do a theme for each one? but under what concept? a haunted "wax" museum? a chamber of horrors? a museum of the "wierd"? Better! a " Museum of the wierdest Horrors" where the witch will be in its dungeon exhibition, the pirate in its haunted "dead man's cove" the hallway of possesed portraits and busts, that will lead you into the graveyard exhibit, where a wedding is being held, between a stranded beheaded Bride, and some lustful ghoul. Excellent. 

It is all planned now, and I hope I can accomplish this. I have started to look for that pirate, keeping the fate, and hoping this will be sold this Halloween, and so this beheaded bride. I have now saved money, and have began working on the tombstones. I hope that, with your help, I can find that pirate! ! 

Thank you all for reading this. I totally love this forum, since everyone is wickedly good to everyone, helping each other. and see you all soon, as the ghost host, will lead you down to your fate or doom. 

Adios! (as said in spanish) Au revoir ( as said in French) good bye ( English) ciao (italian)


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome. You've come to the right place.

Finn


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

You can get lots of ideas here for creating your own stuff.
Soon you may not need the Halloween Stores!!

Happy Haunting.

Baron Samedi.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice blog! Welcome

I'm not into props but more into costumes.

I have mardi Gras & Halloween where I liove.

Next year for Halloween I plan to sit on my porch as a "Granny" and pass out candy.










This is a great forum for Halloween and costuming in general.

The Costumer


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sounds like you have some great future plans. good luck on your pirate quest. so do you celebrate day of the dead? i am very curious to know more about this holiday. every year in charles city they put on a big to do about it at a local museum, and every year it falls on a day i have to work. hope to make it there this year. am i right in this, seems there is an area on ebay where you can do a want ad. i have never done it though. do you have a craigs list there? maybe 2 helpful suggestions


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The same thing happened to me when I walked into a Spirit store! They had some some Midnight Syndicate music playing and my imagination went wild. Great blog


----------

